# WHat kind of goat is this, a pygmy or a nigerian dwarf or a combo



## boggsla

THis is benny I picked him up from someone claiming he was a fainter, I was new at the goat thing, and had 2 1 year old fainters, didn't really look different from the ones I had so I got him, he climbs, fainters do not, he's much shorter than my fainters and is very agil, hence the car picture. Fainters are much more laid back...what is he? any ideas?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

He looks like a Nigi to me!! Very pretty!


----------



## Valjero

He definately has Nigerian in him if not all nigerian. Or could be Nigi/Pigmy. He does have a little bit of the pygmy build.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks Nigerian to me too.


----------



## dreamcatcherpygmy

His coloring is nigerian but his body and head look pygmy. Regardless he is very cure. Enjoy!


----------



## aussieheelr

Looks like mix to me. Could even have some fainter in him. I don't know much about fainters other then the people by me that have them near me, theirs are only black and white but that's all I know about that breed lol
Your boys legs look lean like a dairy goat, makes me think Nigi and the coloring works well to be Nigi too. But the body looks thicker than my Nigi boy... more like my pyg/Nigi mix. 
I think your boy is pretty handsome though


----------



## JaLyn

I'm not sure, but he's a cutie..


----------



## goatgirlpwr

He is definatly Nigerian! And very cute =)


----------



## SueDaw

I have a Fainter and his horns are a little more curved toward the back of his head and he dosent climb. Everytime he tries to jump he faints and falls over. I bred him with my Nigerian but she hasnt had her babies yet but I have done alot of research and found out that if you cross a fainter they loose the fainting trait so if he is a cross of nigi and fainter he wouldnt have the fainting gene hence the ability to jump. He is a nice looking little guy.


----------



## caprine crazy

I agree with SueDaw. Might be a fainter Nigerian cross. The color would fit both breeds and the legs would fit the Nigerian in him. He's a cute little bugger that's for sure!


----------

